# I'm Leaving On a Jet Plane



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

My nephew is getting married October 18th in Sydney and I have been wondering how I could make it to the wedding with all that has been going on in my life.
Some of you know that my husband and I have a business in the mall and mall hours are murder - it's really hard to get away for a couple of days let alone 12 days. We've been trying to sell the business for over a year with no luck :blink: 

My brother in law said he'd come and stay with our 3 girls and work at our store in our absense - so we can get away for 12 days ... I had to tell my sister and somehow my mum found out and they are over the moon ..
I can't wait - we leave October 14th and get there on October 16th till October 26th ... Qantas all the way - yayyy ...

My poor DH - works 7 days a week basically 10-9pm with a couple of shorter hours on sat and sun - so he really deserves it - I have two nieces I have never seen .. so I am excited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: 
My daughters are now officially "in training" for the next 4 weeks - I will have the housekeeper come once a week but they will take care of laundry, dishwash, garbage and the dogs etc .. they'll be ok I am sure - I don't know about Max and Bella - I am sure they are going to miss their mommy and daddy !!

YAYYYYYYYYYY I'M GOING HOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Wow-that sure sounds exciting! You are going to be making a lot of organizational lists, aren't you? I know what I go through just to plan an overnight away.
You're right-Max and Bella will probably miss you the most!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

WOW! :chili: How exciting! :chili:

Got any time in those 12 days for a half-day trip up to the sunny Central Coast???? Harley & Dakota can give you a 'fluff-fix'! They're excellent at cuddles & kisses - well, Dakota is, Harley's not great with strangers, but Dakota is anyones!!

We're only about an hour and a bit away!!

This is so exciting, I'm so happy for you & Hubby - its a well deserved break!! :chili:


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Yay! :chili: 

Have fun!!!! artytime:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

OMG - I want to fly up and meet you , I love holidaying in Sydney  Qantas , hmmm I guess YOU have not heard much Aussie news - remember to sew your name on your underwear  Once you come home , you won't want to go back - our weather ROCKS . Sarah


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

have a great time, :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh how wonderful!!!! Your Mother will be so pleased!!! Have a wonderful time and stay in the moment~~~~Think of this as a second honeymoon!!!! :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

How exciting!!! I am so jealous!!!! I'd love to visit Australia! Take lots of pictures to share with us!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lina, this is GREAT news!!!! How exciting!!!! :aktion033: Now don't forget your camera....and take pictures of Max and Bella with you so you can look at them everyday.

Too bad your mom won't be surprised, but you're gonna have a ball. So, you gonna do Christmas early and give pressies out while you're there?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lina... I'm soooo happy for you!!! Both you and your hubby deserve the break! and to go home to family...doesn't get much better than that!! have a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's exciting! It sounds like a good break for you and your husband and how wonderful for your family. 
Can't wait to hear about your trip and see pictures.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

How fun! I didn't know you were an Aussie! Have a great time!!! :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Lina you both are so lucky, I sure wish we could manage to get over home too, I just can't find a live in puppy sitter for the boys, but we are definately looking into it. :walklikeanegyptian: 
I think it's wonderful that you are going and I wish you both a wonderful holiday with your family
arty:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Lina, I'm so happy for you  there's no place like home. I bet your going to be on :cloud9: If anyone deserves this it's you my friend. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

That's great!! Have a fun and safe trip!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yay, finally :dancing banana: you've been waiting for this day for a long time. have lots of fun arty:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How exciting, Lina!! I know you are so very happy to visit home! Yes, make sure to bring a good camera, we will DEMAND lots of pictures, including you and your handsome hubby.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Lina, I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy that you're going to get to go to the wedding. I know that you'll have a lot of fun.

:biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Lina, I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy that you're going to get to go to the wedding. I know that you'll have a lot of fun.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

How utterly exciting!!! arty: I'm jealous! I want to go to Sydney! Have a most wonderful time!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

So glad you finally get some time with your hubby to see family and relax and enjoy a 2nd honeymoon of sorts. :chili: :sHa_banana: :dancing banana: :sHa_banana: :chili: What a nice homecoming it will be for you and weddings are always lots of fun, too. Have a FABULOUS time and we expect tons of pics when you get back. Cheers! :drinkup:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is wonderful!! Sounds like you and your husband needed this time away. Have fun and remember to take a TON of pictures, lol to share with us.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yay how EXCITING!!! if i had vacation time left, i would come out and help out at your store for you. (heaven knows i spent half my vacation folding tshirts at old navy last week... arrgh... going in there makes me want to re-fold EVERYthing in there! some retail habits are hard to break!) and you would only have to pay me in "max and bella time"  

have fun and find us single gals here some hot aussie men, please.
(edited to add: keith urban will do nicely.)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh hurray!!! I'm so exited for you!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words, my husband already is telling me all the places he missed and would like to see again.

Jacqui -I would love to catch up with you - I have a car, so hopefully we can take up trip up to the Central coast - it's alway nice to go there - so scenic and I would love to meet H&D and get nice kisses from the Brat herself ..and even a pat to old shy boy Harley.

Sarah, come on up - we can have a maltese meet up - Kara - are u in ?

I forgot someone really important that I will be meeting for the first time - remember my mum's Malt Alfie who I've yet to meet - yes - the one who is giving my 76 year old mother and 87 year old father a run for their money ... according to everyone - HE'S SOOOO BAD !!! my mother hangs out clothes on the washing line and he pulls them down and drags them through his doggie door - wet and thru the dirty grass .. hmmm - we know who runs the place around that household.

So I will still have a malt in the house during my stay at my parent's home.

My mother has left my bedroom in tact - I still have my little perfume bottles and nicknacks on the dresser ... when I go back - it's like stepping back in time.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Horay!!! :chili: I'm nearly as excited as you!!!

My boss is either O/S on business, or on holidays for pretty much most of October, so I'm sure I can sneak in a day off at short notice!! Just name the day!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm IN - I can stay at the LOVELY Hughendon in Sydney with a dog or two  You have to meet EVIL ARABELLA  Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

How exciting - how 'bout 6 :w00t:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Lets not forget Kylie and Luna - and her new baby boy DJ!!

Kylie - you NEED to be in on this meet!!! I want to see the lovely Luna again!!! and of course, meet baby DJ!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 17 2008, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636490


> Thank you all for the kind words, my husband already is telling me all the places he missed and would like to see again.
> 
> Jacqui -I would love to catch up with you - I have a car, so hopefully we can take up trip up to the Central coast - it's alway nice to go there - so scenic and I would love to meet H&D and get nice kisses from the Brat herself ..and even a pat to old shy boy Harley.
> 
> ...



OMG I wish. Sounds like it will be a blast. My Mum and Sister will be in QLD at that time, and I have to stay home and hold the fort...unfortunately. Not to mention how embarrassed I would be of my dogs behaviour...lol. As I couldnt possibly leave them behind. Milly is shy and barks around people, yet loves other dogs, and Murph goes absolutely nuts barking like a crazy man at the sight of another dog...lol but would calm down after around 20 odd mins and have a blast with the other doggys.

Make sure you all take loads of photos though please. You will all have such a great time.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 17 2008, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636506


> How exciting - how 'bout 6 :w00t:[/B]


ARE YOU NUTS - I'm not bringing the entire HERD  . Sarah


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

oh how FUN!!! say....maybe you can sneak me and Mia into one of your suitcases....we've always wanted to visit Australia :biggrin:


----------

